# Choice of Aerial



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Hello

What will give me the best reception>

A Status 530 or a more conventional aerial on a pole.

Obviously the latter is cheaper but less conveniant and attractive.

However, good reception, including Freeview is paramount.

many thanks

Alan


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Alan

You are always going to get better reception with a directional aerial. The newer status 5xx series are directional and pretty good, these are roof mounted with a pole inside.

I've also tested a Glomex Panorama/Oasis omnidirectional aerial, with excellent results with it just sat on top of my tv downstairs at home! I used it via one of my 12v freeview receivers. Im about 35 miles from Belmont transmitter. See attached picture.

At the end of the day it all hinges on how far from the transmitter you are, your aerial and how sensitive the freeview receiver is. Remember as they turn off analogue, digital transmissions will be boosted, so it can only get better!


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I've got the status 530, bit I haven't used Freeview on it yet.

For run-of-the-mill analogue, It has surprised me, the picture quality has been very good, and very clear, providing you remember to twiddle with the funny little duffer on the end of the mounting pole (in the truck!). This is something to do with polarisation (someone may correct me).

If I get chance I'll get me freeview box lobbed on and test.

wilse


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Thanks Shane and Wilse

Guess I'll go for the staus unless others some along with contrary advise.

Alan


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

You could always skip terrestrial and go for satellite...


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Yes I thought about that but only really need the freeview channels and wont be using abroad much. I think I read that BBC isn't available on satellite?
Also thought it easier to get LCD TV with built in Freeview and DVD rather than have separate boxes, wires, etc.

Alan


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I have recently fitted a Status 530 and am very pleased with it


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

AlanMo said:


> Yes I thought about that but only really need the freeview channels and wont be using abroad much. I think I read that BBC isn't available on satellite?
> Also thought it easier to get LCD TV with built in Freeview and DVD rather than have separate boxes, wires, etc.
> 
> Alan


All the BBC channels are available on satellite


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

BBC channels are on satellite, but they are transmitted on Astra2D, that only has a small footprint that covers the UK. Once you get into southern France/spain etc.. you'll lose it. But there are still plenty of other english free to air channels on the other Astra2 transponders that you can get over most of europe.

And lets face it, you go over to Europe with just an aerial, you've got bob hope of picking many English channels up... at least with satellite you can watch Sky.

I'd seriously consider it...


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

AlanMo said:


> Hello
> 
> What will give me the best reception>
> 
> A Status 530 or a more conventional aerial on a pole.


Hi AlanMo

I have tried or used quite a few different types of aerial ( if not on my own van on others vans ) and my answer to your question is that the 530 is a fine aerial, easy to adjust and will give a good siganal but a good normal aerial on a pole may well get a better signal if only because it is possible to get it higher. The 530 wins hands down on looks and setup...but not on cost.

If you have no aerial at all at the moment and have not bought any reciever yet
then you do have a chance to get it right :wink:

I agree with the advice to consider satellite it does have some obvious advantages but is more expensive to acheive.

If you are already set up as far as the TV and Freeview box goes then please have a read of 
>>This << for ideas of an aerial that will gap fill until you make a final decision.

My ideal set up would, I guess, be to have both a Status 530 and a crank up satellite dish ( or a self seek if cost & weight did not come into it). This would enable me to get reception of an English language news channel in nearly every place in Europe.

If you are wondering why I would have both..... there are many places where a satellite dish will not work...unless you carry a chain saw too :lol:

Mike


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi as Snelly says you have to consider it,I bought a Status 530 because they did not have a 535 in, now wishing I had waited-then thinking on a satalite!As the Status are about£105 and you have to spin them around / sideways as well / I think you can get a manual crank up diish for not much more than double this? I am very impressed with the status though,and we have just returned from Luss on loch lomond where we were informed we would not get a picture or very poor one and we got good pics, and v / good via on digi and status.It also picks up on the east coast near Bridlington,well known for bad pics.
terry


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

The only down side of a satellite system is the initial cost and maybe problems with big tree's or obstructions blocking the line of sight of the satellite. Although, motorhomes are good at moving ;-)

Why not go for a cheaper aerial like the glomex and then save for a satellite system?? At the end of the day, if your in a naff terrestrial signal area, like we were at Peterhead in July, nothing will get you a signal other than a sat dish.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Snelly said:


> snipped : nothing will get you a signal other than a sat dish.


In general terms Snelly is spot on.... and it is the reason I now have a sat dish to complement my terrestial freeview and analogue aerial/tv set up...

but do remember depending on what you wish to watch you may need more than a "Free to Air" set up ... for example if you are a channel 5 "Home and Away" addict you will also need to have a Sky box or alternative so that you can get the Freesat channels. Channel 5 is not available on the "Free to air" satellite channels.

confused :roll: , a bit of help :wink: :-

Freeview .... "normal aerial" terrestial, digital
Freesat ... satellite, digital, beamed down via the Sky system. Decoder card needed
Free to Air ... satellite , digital, beamed down by the stations ( BBC. ITV), no decoder needed.

Sorry for going way off the topic of your original question but I am sure it will have helped you decide how to spend your loot....

Mike


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Great advice and many thanks

Decided that I will get a crank up dish plus normal aerial and long pole for when/if that doesn't work.

Alan


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

As one Alan to another please consider a Maplin or similar sat system, at around £70 they are cheaper than a wind up aerial !! My best set up time is Zero seconds worst is 5 mins. Don't mount it on the roof and then you can park under trees but put the dish away from you. (putting it higher up doesn't help) 

Good luck with whatever you choose, 


Alan.


----------

